# Good luck Wynnster - matching panel 27th August



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

good luck wynnster

sending   and   that tomorrow goes without a hitch and you'll soon be meeting your heaving breathing little munchkin   



ritz


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck -------I'm sure its just a formality though!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Best of luck, look forward to hearing your good news!

Julia x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck - you won't need it though!

Such exciting times ahead, can't wait to read about intros.
Love
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hope its all over with now and you are out celebrating 

x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Sending you lots of luck and looking forward to you sharing your good news with us.
Sarah


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks Guys   You're a day early though   

Panel is tomorrow 27th  

Wish it was all over with! No we're still   about tomorrow!!!  Keep feeling sick when I think about it, so best not think too much  

Thank you all so much for your support    Will let you all know how we get on after our grilling


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i know its tomorrow   just thought i'd get in early  

i fink suzie got confused in all the excitement 

thoughts for you TOMORROW  

ritz 

ps have changed the date on the top now


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

[/url

pam xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Luck 

Cant wait to hear tomorrow how it has all gone.

Shazjohn x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Tons of Good Luck wishes coming your way hun xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

can you tell I was trying to stop K pulling my cats eyebrows at the time of posting 

Masses of luck for Tomorrow 

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow

not long now till you meet your boy

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just want to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow from a newbie


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck from me too 

You will be fine though

Dawny

xx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck from me too.

 

Nefe
xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

And from me!!!! (not that you'll need it!)

[fly]             [/fly]

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwww thanks guys 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154340.0


----------

